# Feldbusse mit LWL?



## MS-PEL (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo werte Mitglieder,

Ich stehe mit einem Team aus Kollegen vor der Aufgabe ein Konzept zu entwickeln.
In diesem Konzept wird unter anderem ein BUS für eine SPS benötigt das auch oder ausschließlich über LWL betrieben wird.
Es ist schwer eine Übersicht zu finden die aktuell sagt welche BUS- Systeme das anbieten und welche nicht.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen.

Danke im Voraus für jede Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
MS-PEL


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Etwas bin ich verwundert.
Wird hier eine Anlage oder Maschine nach dem Vernetzungssystem gebaut?

Hilfreich und wichtig ist bei Steuerungen zu klären, was soll wie übertragen werden, denke ich.

Ist euch geholfen, wenn geschrieben wird, welche Wandler von und zu LWL es gibt? Oder steht eine echte Anlage dahinter?

LWL sind bei Maschinen mit 2m Umfang wenig sinnvoll, bei Anlagen von einigen 100m kann es sehr wohl sinnvoll und notwendig sein.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

kurz zur Theorie: wenn Ihr Euch zuerst für ein Bussystem
entscheidet, dann seit Ihr später der Auswahl der Komponenten 
(z. B. SPS) eingeschränkt.

Wenn es Profinet sein soll, das gibt es (auch) über LWL,
siehe z. B. *hier*.


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 Februar 2011)

Da fällt mir ganz spontan Ethernet ein.


----------



## MS-PEL (14 Februar 2011)

Weniger der Abstand ist für LWL entscheidend sondern der Einsatzort.
Die Umgebung ist derart mit Magnetwellen im 100Hz bereich verseucht und der Masseverzug ist sehr groß, so dass kein BUS über Kupferleitungen einen vernünftigen Datensatz übertragen bekommt. Dass ist bereits erprobt.

Es geht hier nicht um eine speziefische Anlage, sondern um ein Konzept diverse Sensoren und Aktoren zu verknüpfen und über eine SPS gesteuert werden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> LWL sind bei Maschinen mit 2m Umfang wenig sinnvoll, bei Anlagen von einigen 100m kann es sehr wohl sinnvoll und notwendig sein.



Je nach EMV-Belastung kann das auch bei 2 m Sinn machen, oder?


----------



## MS-PEL (14 Februar 2011)

Wir müssen leider das Pferd von hinten aufsatteln.
Preisdruck und speziell das Anwendungsgebiet machen ein koventionelles vorgehen unmöglich.

Ziel wird höchstwarscheinlich sein eine eigene "SPS" zu entwickeln und fertige Module von Hersteller XYZ zuzukaufen und aufeinander abzustimmern. So z.B. die Profibus, CAN usw. Module.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Februar 2011)

OK, dann macht eventuell Beckhoff Sinn.

Mit EtherCAT als Feldbus, gibt es auch über LWL:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/ek1521.htm

und mit TwinCAT gibt es dort auch eine skalierbare SPS-Lösung.


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 Februar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Je nach EMV-Belastung kann das auch bei 2 m Sinn machen, oder?



Kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen: Ja !


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Je nach EMV-Belastung kann das auch bei 2 m Sinn machen, oder?



Solche EMV Belastung würde ich dann schon als Strahlung bezeichnen.
Du kannst ggF recht haben, dazu kenne ich die Umgebung zu wenig.
Doch jede Komponente mit Wandler auszustatten ist für mich grenzwertig.
Und dann ist die Frage zu stellen ob es ein Bussystem sein muss oder ob es nicht sinnvoller ist konventionell zu verdrahten.
Kupfer mit Schirm und dem anderen Gedöns kann in solch einem Fall eine Alternative sein.

bike


----------



## MS-PEL (14 Februar 2011)

Weil jede LEitung förmlich wie eine Antenne wirkt und somit zu den anderen üblichen Problemen führt.
In den Anwendungsfällen ist alles via Optokopler galvanisch getrennt!
Von dem Entwicklungsaufwand die Leiterplatinen so zu entwickeln das sie nicht nach ein paar Jahren zerstört sind (soll min. 40 Jahre leben) möchte ich an der Stelle erst gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

MS-PEL schrieb:


> (soll min. 40 Jahre leben)



Da habt ihr euch echt ein hohes Ziel gesetzt.
Wenn ich heute an Anlagen komme, die ich vor 30 oder 40 Jahren verbrochen habe, dann würde ich oft gern in ein Mauseloch verschwinden.
Wohin ging damals und geht in der Zukunft die Entwicklung?
Außerdem steht ihr zwischen technisch Möglichem und technisch Machbarem.
Da sind Bussysteme nach meiner Meinung sehr heikel.
Industrial Ethernet oder Profibus sind nach dem heutigen Stand der Technik wohl die Wahl. Can hat sich noch nicht durchgesetzt, und wird es?

Ich würde versuchen Lieferanten neutral mein System zu planen. 
Eine interessante Aufgabe.  

bike


----------



## MS-PEL (15 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Da habt ihr euch echt ein hohes Ziel gesetzt.
> Wenn ich heute an Anlagen komme, die ich vor 30 oder 40 Jahren verbrochen habe, dann würde ich oft gern in ein Mauseloch verschwinden.
> Wohin ging damals und geht in der Zukunft die Entwicklung?
> Außerdem steht ihr zwischen technisch Möglichem und technisch Machbarem.
> ...


 
he he he ja dass denke ich mir! Wenn ich Geräte von vor 40 Jahren von Kunden in die Hand bekomme, dann denke ich mir auch: "Heute, so viel Metall!? Zahlt kein Mensch!"!
Aber so ist es nun mal und die Kunden bzw. die Einsatzgebiete unserer Geräte und Lösungen sind auf 40+ Jahre konzipiert.

Ja es ist eine Herausforderung, besonders wenn man den festgesetzten maximalen Herstellungspreis und daraus resultierenden Verkaufspreis betrachtet kommt man ganz schnell ins grübeln... über den Passierschein A38 -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIiUR2gV0xk

Ich danke allen an der Stelle für das feedback und die Informationen. Ich denke damit können wir schon Mal etwas anfangen. Der Rest muss sich ergeben und wird am Ende sicher auch eine politische Sache auf der Führungsebene.

Natürlich bin ich über jeden weiteren positiven Inputt dankbar.

Grüße,
MS-PEL


----------

